# Federer!



## playstopause (Jun 8, 2009)

... finally win Roland-Garos.

Now, the question is : is he the best ever?


----------



## Rick (Jun 8, 2009)

When he takes down Sampras' record, yes.


----------



## playstopause (Jun 8, 2009)

Wich one? 

Sampras called him the greatest ever. Sampras never won Roland-Garos.


----------



## Rick (Jun 8, 2009)

The all-time majors record. Federer's also only 27. He could hit 20 majors pretty easily.


----------



## playstopause (Jun 8, 2009)

They both have 14 wins right now, so Federer is only a win away from beeing the one with most Grand Slam wins.

Not that I care, actually. My favorite player ever is Agassi. 






... So, anyone care for tennis beside me and Rick?


----------



## Unknown Doodl3.2 (Jun 8, 2009)

I enjoy watching it but I don't know much about it to be quite honest


----------



## Rick (Jun 8, 2009)

playstopause said:


> My favorite player ever is Agassi.



I knew we were meant to be friends.


----------



## damigu (Jun 9, 2009)

i prefer watching women's tennis.
not for the obvious reason (that they're women) but rather because they hit with less power so the rallies are longer and they have to use more strategy.

i miss watching justine henin playing. she was tiny but could zip around that court like a bee and could intercept just about anything that was in!


----------



## playstopause (Jun 9, 2009)

^

Agreed. Also, there's no "real" number one player on the women side these days.



Rick said:


> I knew we were meant to be friends.


----------



## TimothyLeary (Jun 9, 2009)

damigu said:


> i prefer watching women's tennis.
> not for the obvious reason (that they're women) but rather because they hit with less power so the rallies are longer and they have to use more strategy.
> 
> i miss watching justine henin playing. she was tiny but could zip around that court like a bee and could intercept just about anything that was in!



henin is my favourite player in women's tennis. she played in roland garos this year? i don't have followed the game this year..


----------



## damigu (Jun 9, 2009)

TimothyLeary said:


> henin is my favourite player in women's tennis. she played in roland garos this year? i don't have followed the game this year..



she retired suddenly around may/june last year.
she was ranked #1 at the time, so i guess she wanted to go out on top!


----------



## hufschmid (Jun 9, 2009)

playstopause said:


> is he the best ever?



And he is swiss


----------



## Rick (Jun 9, 2009)

Kim Clijsters was my favorite female player. I think she's actually considering a comeback.


----------



## playstopause (Jun 9, 2009)

^

Really? She was a great player. Hingis did a great comeback so I guess it's possible.


----------



## Baum (Jun 10, 2009)

playstopause said:


> ... So, anyone care for tennis beside me and Rick?



After ten years of not even having a racket in my hands, I played a bit with a buddy from work yesterday.. and damn, it was fun. I did get somewhat stronger since when I was 15 though - resulting in some ball trajectories that looked more like baseball than tennis... 
My technique obviously suffered, but it's not as bad as I thought. There were even a few decent first serves. I think I'll go play more often now


----------



## playstopause (Jun 11, 2009)

It's so much fun to play... I need to get back to it too! I've been playing more badminton lately...


----------



## damigu (Jun 11, 2009)

looks like rick and i are the only ones in the USA who care about tennis. 

i've actually been getting back to playing it, too. i haven't played in about 15 years (since i stopped playing on the high school tennis team), but have been playing with my dad the last few weeks and he's been giving me lessons and i've been greatly improving. still have a way to go just to get back to where i used to be.
he's been playing tennis all his life and even now (at 63) plays in a league where he beats guys 20 years younger than him--so he's a great person to get lessons from.


----------



## Rick (Jun 11, 2009)

damigu said:


> looks like rick and i are the only ones in the USA who care about tennis.



Fine by me. 

I've been playing since I was 14 and I absolutely love it. Played on my high school team and I've just recently started getting back into it.


----------



## Baum (Jun 11, 2009)

damigu said:


> looks like rick and i are the only ones in the USA who care about tennis.
> 
> i've actually been getting back to playing it, too. i haven't played in about 15 years (since i stopped playing on the high school tennis team), but have been playing with my dad the last few weeks and he's been giving me lessons and i've been greatly improving. still have a way to go just to get back to where i used to be.
> he's been playing tennis all his life and even now (at 63) plays in a league where he beats guys 20 years younger than him--so he's a great person to get lessons from.



Having a good teacher is worth more than anything, and I imagine that having your father train you is excellent from a practical standpoint. Even more so because he's still in such a great shape. 
I blame the fact that I actually hit something solely on my former trainer, as he was always very intent in teaching us good technique, good position to the ball and stuff like that. Guess something must've stuck. 
There's a club only 5 minutes away from me, and they offer a 4 week trial membership with 4 training units - I'm gonna go there as soon as I have time and got my racket restrung. I somehow have doubts about tennis strings improving with age.


----------



## damigu (Jun 11, 2009)

Baum said:


> I somehow have doubts about tennis strings improving with age.



they get better tone.


----------



## Baum (Jun 12, 2009)

damigu said:


> they get better tone.



No way, they're all trebly and shit. Everyone should know by now that you need mids in your strike.


----------



## ralphy1976 (Jun 19, 2009)

Am i the only one here who thinks that federer, although extremely good player, is also extremely boring...i don;t know i just can not get excited about him or any records that he may or may not thrash...

i feel like i am looking at jelly when he speaks or says things...

sorry...bring on mcEnroe & ivanisevic back please!!!


----------



## damigu (Jun 19, 2009)

if you want attitude, follow marat safin!

he loves to abuse those rackets!


----------



## playstopause (Jun 19, 2009)

ralphy1976 said:


> Am i the only one here who thinks that federer, although extremely good player, is also extremely boring...i don;t know i just can not get excited about him or any records that he may or may not thrash...
> 
> i feel like i am looking at jelly when he speaks or says things...
> 
> sorry...bring on mcEnroe & ivanisevic back please!!!



I'll agree with this. He's a very "cold" player... That's why I miss Agassi so much.


----------



## ralphy1976 (Jun 19, 2009)

playstopause said:


> I'll agree with this. He's a very "cold" player... That's why I miss Agassi so much.


 
Hellulujah!!!

well, really these days tennis players are boring (male that is)...

so 2 weeks of white panties oogling soon..yay..sorry, yes Winbledon!!!!


----------



## Buzz762 (Jun 19, 2009)

Went out and played recently for the first time in two years. My overall game has suffered a bit, but my serve has greatly improved. I still watch the sport religiously though.


----------



## Rick (Jun 19, 2009)

I as well. How are you, Dom?


----------



## playstopause (Jun 20, 2009)

Nadal won't be at Wimbledon.

A door opens for Federer's 15th title.


----------



## damigu (Jun 20, 2009)

even if nadal were there, that door would be open.

i read a recent interview where sampras said he thinks federer is the best he's ever seen. 
Roger Federer ties Pete Sampras' Grand Slam mark with straight-sets win over Robin Soderling - ESPN


----------



## ralphy1976 (Jun 20, 2009)

well, winbledon is always boring, so another title for the "jelly fish" (federer cause he's go no spine) so he'll give his emotional face, trying to make himself cry, trying to make us believe that inside he does not want to scream "fuck you motherfuckers i am the best one in town, now who's your dady bitches?!!" and just said "well, it was tought outhere, but the feeling hasn't sunk in and i can not be compared to the greats"

C'mon dude, just let it ripp, let it out, we'll surely respect you more for this..drop teh lamy shit and drop your lame gf too...seriously what a duo!!!

makes me want to watch paint dry!!!


----------



## playstopause (Jun 21, 2009)

Wow, someone is harsh.


----------



## Rick (Jun 21, 2009)

Who cares if he's loud and over the top? He wins titles, that's all that matters.


----------



## 777timesgod (Jun 22, 2009)

Rick said:


> Who cares if he's loud and over the top? He wins titles, that's all that matters.



Most tennis players are like him in a way, they just dont show it. Lets not forget how stressfull it is to play at that level.


----------



## ralphy1976 (Jun 22, 2009)

777timesgod said:


> Most tennis players are like him in a way, they just dont show it. Lets not forget how stressfull it is to play at that level.


 
i agree that playing at a high level, regardless which sport it is is stressful, but for all of us who would give everything to have the chance to experience once, just once, such a thrill they could put on a more jovial face!!!

I mean, look at tiger woods winning last US open....

At least the ladies tend to orgasm everytime they hit the ball, mind you i would not want Federer to do that...


----------



## hufschmid (Jun 22, 2009)

Now I read that they will restrict the noise level of those tennis players who scream all the time... 

Hilarious, it seams that one of the girls makes more noise then a dog....



20minutes.ch - «Il faut interdire les cris des joueuses de tennis!» - Stories


----------



## ralphy1976 (Jun 22, 2009)

yeah and the best one is a teenager!! she is the new "portugese tennis" sensation..never knew portugal had any sensation to offer, but still..her she is


----------



## hufschmid (Jun 22, 2009)

Damn that must be something in bed!

Very bright futur


----------



## ralphy1976 (Jun 22, 2009)

i agree, she looks promising, i just hope that unlike most portugese women i have know (ie 4) she has been told that Facial & general body hair is better on a man...apart from that hell yeah, hours of fun..

Shame she can't be Asian though!!!!! n'est-ce-pas?!!!


----------



## hufschmid (Jun 22, 2009)

ralphy1976 said:


> i agree, she looks promising, i just hope that unlike most portugese women i have know (ie 4) she has been told that Facial & general body hair is better on a man...apart from that hell yeah, hours of fun..
> 
> Shame she can't be Asian though!!!!! n'est-ce-pas?!!!





I was not talking about that thype of bright futur....



Oh I have a bad protugese joke: 

Do you know why portugese always wear a golden chain arround their necks?

This way they know where to stop shaving.......


----------



## ralphy1976 (Jun 22, 2009)

hufschmid said:


> This way they know where to stop shaving.......


 
GENIUS!!!!!


----------

